# teaching english in Hong Kong -what are the best options?



## thedragon

Hi guys, 
I would like to move to hong kong (or singapore) next year. 
I have a BA (in english) CELTA, primary teaching qualification, and am completing a masters in tesol + 3 years teaching experience. Can anyone tell me if hte hong kong public school system (which appears to pay quite well) or private language schools (such as British Council) are preferable? what are the tradeoffs with langauge school / public schools? i would really like to know before i sign a long contract!

p.s it would appear that the public school system pays (inc. accomodation supplement) around 35 - 40 000 hong kong dollars - seems good in nz money but will it go far in hong kong? 
Also can you private tutor on the public school contract?

would reallly appreciate some feedback -if its good might even buy ya beer or two when i get there 2011!

cheers


----------



## pak kokian

*Net*



thedragon said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to move to hong kong (or singapore) next year.
> I have a BA (in english) CELTA, primary teaching qualification, and am completing a masters in tesol + 3 years teaching experience. Can anyone tell me if hte hong kong public school system (which appears to pay quite well) or private language schools (such as British Council) are preferable? what are the tradeoffs with langauge school / public schools? i would really like to know before i sign a long contract!
> 
> p.s it would appear that the public school system pays (inc. accomodation supplement) around 35 - 40 000 hong kong dollars - seems good in nz money but will it go far in hong kong?
> Also can you private tutor on the public school contract?
> 
> would reallly appreciate some feedback -if its good might even buy ya beer or two when i get there 2011!
> 
> cheers


Hi
Look at the NET Scheme in HK.

It's better to have a job arranged before you move there as visa applications can take about 6 weeks to process - sometimes longer. You can't work without a visa.

NET teachers can enjoy quite a good standard of living in HK. Consider moving to an offshore island - Lamma or Lantau - or up to the New Territories for cheaper rent, more space, better social life, fresh air, etc.

Avoid tutorial centres and most private language schools - poor pay and not v good conditions.
Caritas or British Council are worth looking at. ESF schools pay well. There are Australian, Canadian, American and other national schools, which also offer decent conditions. 

Some NET teachers feel isolated... but maybe that's sometimes there own fault.
The culture may seem hostile at first. Be patient. An open mind is essential. 
allthebest
Pak kokian


----------



## thedragon

pak kokian said:


> Hi
> Look at the NET Scheme in HK.
> 
> It's better to have a job arranged before you move there as visa applications can take about 6 weeks to process - sometimes longer. You can't work without a visa.
> 
> NET teachers can enjoy quite a good standard of living in HK. Consider moving to an offshore island - Lamma or Lantau - or up to the New Territories for cheaper rent, more space, better social life, fresh air, etc.
> 
> Avoid tutorial centres and most private language schools - poor pay and not v good conditions.
> Caritas or British Council are worth looking at. ESF schools pay well. There are Australian, Canadian, American and other national schools, which also offer decent conditions.
> 
> Some NET teachers feel isolated... but maybe that's sometimes there own fault.
> The culture may seem hostile at first. Be patient. An open mind is essential.
> allthebest
> Pak kokian


hi thanks for the advice I have been considering the NET scheme. Are you able to advise if hte primary or secondary scheme is better?, am i able to choose my own school or am i allocated one anywhere in hong kong?

One last questoin - can you do private tutoring if you are a net teacher?

thanks for all ya help


----------



## pak kokian

thedragon said:


> hi thanks for the advice I have been considering the NET scheme. Are you able to advise if hte primary or secondary scheme is better?, am i able to choose my own school or am i allocated one anywhere in hong kong?
> 
> One last questoin - can you do private tutoring if you are a net teacher?
> 
> thanks for all ya help


Hi
For NET details its better to look online on D of E sites.
Primary or Secondary?...Personal preference.
Schools are banded according to performance. Band One are top performers.

Even if private tutoring is allowed by your contract, you'd have to check the terms of your visa. Usually you are allowed to work only for your sponsor. 
Once you've got your 7 years in and qualify for a permanent ID, you can work where you want.

Hopefully, a more recently arrived teacher can fill you in on current conditions.

allthebest


----------



## justine

The English Schools Foundation (ESF) gives a very high pay but the work load is the same as other schools. ESF primary schools inc. Kowlon Junior School, Beacon Hill School, Quarry Bay School, Hong Lok Yuen , Sha Tin Junior and lots more. ESF secondary schools inc. Sha Tin College, Renissance College, KGV, South Island School, West Island School, Island School and Discovery College. Check the ESF's homepage for more info. Remember that all ESF students speak English in school, but they still have English lessons.


----------

